# Unique "Non-Soap" Ideas For M&P?



## AlchemyandAshes (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey y'all!   
I'm a CP'er, but once in a while I dabble on "the other side" (MP)...  :twisted: 
What can you do with M&P that doesn't result in the regular molded bar of soap  :?:
I hope this question makes sense...I know M&P is "soap" (or detergent), but I wanna do something different to it. 
I just "inherited" 25 lbs of Detergent Free "Natural" Shea Butter M&P and I need some unique ideas that aren't "just soap".  :idea: 
I already decided to make some shaving bars, some solid sugar scrubs (I use the Wilton silicone mini-brownie pan...great little cubes!)...but I just need something else to do with this stuff. It makes it a little more difficult that I don't use synthetic dyes or fragrance oils. I know there are so many options with M&P where scent and color are concerned, but they're just not my cup o' tea. I've searched the web and YouTube for inspiration, but all I find are really beautiful artsy MP soap bars, whether they are molded, or rolled, or stamped, or cut out...it's still "just soap"...beautiful and talented, but not what I'm going for. So if any of you talented folks have some inspiration for me, I would greatly appreciate it!
Thanks in advance...I can't believe I've soaped on so long without this forum! You guys are  great!   :wink:
~Shawnee


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Sep 11, 2012)

TapTapTap...Is this thing on?...TapTapTap
Anyone? Anyone?  :twisted:


----------



## Genny (Sep 11, 2012)

It's soap, so there's really not a whole heck of a lot of "non-soap" things you can do with soap.  You've already got the sugar scrub & shaving soap ideas, the only thing I can think of to add to that would be salt scrubs.  You could do loofah soaps or garden soaps, but they're still soaps.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 11, 2012)

Add a stinky FO, shove it into the foot part of an old panty hose and you have deer repellant.


----------



## Genny (Sep 11, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Add a stinky FO, shove it into the foot part of an old panty hose and you have deer repellant.



There is a local soaper that once told me that she shreds up MP to use as deer repellant around her garden.  I still haven't tried it.  We don't have a heck of a lot of deer in our yard though.  Bobcats, foxes and eagles, yes, but no deer.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 11, 2012)

Then it's working!   

I don't know how good it really works for deer. I used Ivory and placed them around the yard. I hoped it would keep the rabbits out but it didn't work.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Sep 12, 2012)

Does the stinky FO Pantyhose trick keep solicitors from your front door, or does it only work on deer?   
Thanks for the replies!
I guess I will stick to the sugar scrubs and shaving soaps  :wink: I was hoping you could "transform" MP into liquid soap, or whipped soap, or just something besides a bar of soap...I certainly have plenty bar soaps as it is!
Just.Can't.Stop.Soaping.Need.Help.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Genny (Sep 12, 2012)

Anne-Marie from BB has used MP with other ingredients to make soap frosting
http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body- ... re-ways-2/


She's made play doh soap
http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body- ... gh-soap-2/


She did cream soap with MP once, too
http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body- ... day-one-2/


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Sep 12, 2012)

Those are the kind of ideas I was looking for!   
Thanks Genny!


----------



## Genny (Sep 12, 2012)

You're welcome.  When you wrote "whipped soap", it made jogged my memory. 

Have fun & I hope you share pics with us.


----------



## llineb (Sep 14, 2012)

I made a brown sugar scrub(sweet almond oil and brown sugar) once and added some shredded soaps curls...gave it a little bit of lather as you scrubbed.  You could also try a bubble bar...I haven't ventured there yet but intend too.


----------



## lsg (Sep 16, 2012)

I use melted M&P along with a little sweet almond oil, Epsom salts and fragrance to make an emulsified scrub.  Works great!


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Sep 16, 2012)

Did your emulsified salt scrub stay soft? I tried something similar with sugar and it hardened into a bar, which was fine, but I was hoping for a softer "scoopable" product. I think I should have added more oil? Or is it just the nature of the MP beast to harden up and just "sweat" the excess oils out?


----------



## lsg (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes,if you are referring to my post, I can scoop the scrub right out of the jar.  I love this easy recipe and will be glad to share, just pm me if you want it.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Sep 21, 2012)

lsg said:
			
		

> Yes,if you are referring to my post, I can scoop the scrub right out of the jar.  I love this easy recipe and will be glad to share, just pm me if you want it.


Just sent you a PM...thanks!


----------

